# Field Archery...Wow!



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Great shooting and certainly a great time. Field shooting is my favorite venue. I'm fortunate that it is still reasonably popular within a 100 mile radius and my club still maintains a 14T course which is only 10 miles from my home. Great game, wish there was a lot more interest.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

LKA have a long tradition with Field games, it is a great course.
It is four plus hours drive for me door to door but I really like to get there. This weekend was fantastic, great folks all more then just positive attitude...
My scores were down as I expected after more then 8 months recovering from deep illness, but I am taking it from positive side, it was a first Field round in the season and I know what I need to work on.
Many THANKS to LKA and all the wonderful people show up there for a Sunday game.


----------



## ryan391 (Aug 15, 2013)

Shifty,
I had the same experience with field. I am lucky enough to have a course just down the street in a local park. One of the local archery clubs maintains it and runs a league through the summer. It is not very competitive but I enjoy it and look forward to my Tuesday evenings every week. I wish there were more field events locally as well. I did find that after a short time working on my field accuracy, my 3d scores went way up. I am much more confident at judging yardage and shooting for distance. 

I am no expert and I am sure others will chime in but as far as the bunny target. I think they are all the same distances. I shoot the first three targets for 20 the closest one I use 30 yards. and I seem to be spot on for all four.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the club! Field is awesome - it's a shame it's been taken over by 3D.

On the bunnies - assuming the target is flat - the sight marks are going to depend on your peep to sight measurement as well as the speed of the bow. When I take my 3D setup out to the field course, I have to move the sight every marker (20yds - 23 - 27 - 32), but my field setup I only have to move it for the last 2 markers (20-20-25-30).

Sight tapes are obviously critical, but you also need to learn how to cut on the angled shots. You could have the perfect tape, but if you don't know how to cut you're sunk.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Field shooting is my favorite game


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, welcome to field!! Also with regard to the bunny, you have to decide if it would place you in a better overall shooting position to shoot it top to bottom or bottom to top as you walk up depending on whether the target is positioned on an uphill or downhill. 

The endurance will improve with shooting field rounds. You have to remember that over the course of a round, you're pulling in the neighborhood of 3-4 tons with your bow. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Field was the game back in the late 50's for me. But it was all recurves and long bows and no compounds. So we could set up a range with straw bales, which were cheap and plentiful, and have at it.

I can't pull the same recurve bow weight now that I did back then, but I still try to make every field shoot within a 100 miles or so. That's three or four a year compared to one every weekend back in the stone age of 1956.

Seemed like there was more involvement by club members back then too.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love field shooting. Really get disappointed in the 3D shooters that say they are afraid of the targets? Well in field you have a spot to aim at & the distance the target is at, Sooo al you have to do is make the shot! 4 times & that seems to be the problem. The thing about 3D is that the young with good eye sight & can see the rings on the target,
& speed can also make up the distance judging (26" 50# will not compare to 30" 60#) you can also miss left & right by 4 to 5" & still catch a higher score but up & down an 1"
can make a big difference. So all in all the field with the marked distance & aiming spot helps to even the playing field between age & physical advantages.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

shiftydog said:


> Bottom line - Field archery is awesome. And now that I've got a baseline score (515 our of 560), I have something to build off of. Next goal - 520.


Welcome to what I believe is the greatest game in archery! Great for you! 

I believe field is beginning a slow comeback. It certainly is in our area. Hopefully the leaders in the sport can ride the wave of archery popularity and establish a new standard of Field/Hunter popularity. The die is cast. :cheers:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

shiftydog said:


> Bottom line - Field archery is awesome. And now that I've got a baseline score (515 our of 560), I have something to build off of. Next goal - 520.


Glad you like it. I enjoyed it when I shot it, but don't miss it one bit. Just not enough Field events to put in the time.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Glad you like it. I enjoyed it when I shot it, but don't miss it one bit. Just not enough Field events to put in the time.


Well, if I can convince you and your lady to move to Maryland....


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read a term that I don't understand. I've been shooting for years but, Ned mentioned about "cutting " on angled targets. What does this mean?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

When shooting at angles either up hill or down, you need to "adjust" the range setting on your scope to compensate.


----------



## bald1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Where at in Md? Field might be something to check out. Not big around SC Pa


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Part of the problem, beside amount of land required, is the cost of target butts.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lead up;
Not really off subject, but..... Field lost it's glamor years and years back around my neck of the woods. 3D took over and as high as 300 people showing up to shoot 3D at our club gave rise to some pretty nice awards, trophies and more. Even today, a 3D club around every corner, our club still draws a average of 140+ per monthly shoot and the only club still having a Awards program, trophies, t-shirts, hats or trade 1st place for a free shoot. Yep, every shoot has a Awards program. One or two clubs offer a free shoot provided you win your class.

Note; Our club, Black Diamond Archery, once had a 14 Field course. The NFAA had star awards for clubs back then. Black Diamond had the most stars a 14 Field club could earn. 

Field events, other than the one only IAA State Championship, no awards whatsoever and mostly never a score sheet posted. I don't care if it's a run of the mill club Field event, people also have competition in mind. What's wrong posting a score sheet so people can see how they did? Trophies don't have to cost the club a small fortune. Okay, our club spends something of $150+ per month on awards/trophies. 17" stand up trophy, $8 and change and plus taxes still $9.00. But then we have 140 shooters that gives a "floating dollar" of $8 intake per shooter (count free shoots and kids 11 and under don't pay) $8 X 140 shooters = $1,120,00. We can afford to buy $150 worth of trophies and such. 

Awards/Trophies are incentives.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for the answer Mahly.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well 3D really sucks in my area, we have a 2 day shot & get 35 people, had 2 shoot at our club last year & total for both 71 shooters. You say it is cheaper for foam targets?
I sure don't see it as most of the animals run $125.00 & up, excelsior way cheaper & last a lot longer. Another thing about 3D, set up 2 to 3 guys 2 1/2 hours set up min & about same time to take down so about 15 hours for 35 people. Really?


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Lead up;
> Not really off subject, but..... Field lost it's glamor years and years back around my neck of the woods. 3D took over and as high as 300 people showing up to shoot 3D at our club gave rise to some pretty nice awards, trophies and more. Even today, a 3D club around every corner, our club still draws a average of 140+ per monthly shoot and the only club still having a Awards program, trophies, t-shirts, hats or trade 1st place for a free shoot. Yep, every shoot has a Awards program. One or two clubs offer a free shoot provided you win your class.
> 
> Note; Our club, Black Diamond Archery, once had a 14 Field course. The NFAA had star awards for clubs back then. Black Diamond had the most stars a 14 Field club could earn.
> ...


im with you 110% sonny! why cant they at least post a score sheet? pisses me off to no end.i understand if a guy doesnt want to hand in there score card.thats there business but when you have guys that wont to compete against others and against there-selves why not cater to them a lil bit and just post the scores to keep the competition alive and keep shooters coming back?.we have a awesome 3d range in galesburg,99 shooters at our last shoot.no scores posted.we had a good field range also at one time.but that didnt draw in the money that the 3d did so that went out he window.our club claims we dont keep score its a "fun" shoot.they keep score in kids t-ball,bowling,golf,why cant do it also in archery? i dont participate in the "fun" shoots anymore.if i wana shoot for fun ill shoot in my back yard. being an 3d shooters my whole life along with indoors i shot my first field/hunter shoot last year.iaa state championship.took 4th in my class & i had so much fun!! cant wait for it again this year


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

yeroc said:


> im with you 110% sonny! why cant they at least post a score sheet? pisses me off to no end.i understand if a guy doesnt want to hand in there score card.thats there business but when you have guys that wont to compete against others and against there-selves why not cater to them a lil bit and just post the scores to keep the competition alive and keep shooters coming back?.we have a awesome 3d range in galesburg,99 shooters at our last shoot.no scores posted.we had a good field range also at one time.but that didnt draw in the money that the 3d did so that went out he window.our club claims we dont keep score its a "fun" shoot.they keep score in kids t-ball,bowling,golf,why cant do it also in archery? i dont participate in the "fun" shoots anymore.if i wana shoot for fun ill shoot in my back yard. being an 3d shooters my whole life along with indoors i shot my first field/hunter shoot last year.iaa state championship.took 4th in my class & i had so much fun!! cant wait for it again this year


Galesburg, Illinois? If so, I heard Richard retired. He was President forever. I shot Field and 900 Rounds with Richard. And I with 3D with Charlie Rogers and a couple others. Seems the last time I shot 3D at Galesburg if you won your class you could shoot the next time.
Galesburg had a nice 14 Field course, but that was when Steve Stover still lived there. Yep, last time I was up there the Field range was falling apart. And I remember the last Field Spring Opener. There was Richard, me and some guy on vacation just wanting to practice. I was on the IAA Board of Directors back then. Richard and I shot the breeze for a hour or so and I went home.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

yes sonny galesburg il,richard is still around but does not have the title as president any more.our club was in its "hay day" when steve stover was here.competition was great.having a shooter of his magnitude made every one else give more effort to improve there abilities.steve did alot for our club.helped alot of ppl out.worked on many bows instead of shooting wnen he came to shoot.charlie rodgers is still around.hes our vice president.a good friend if mine but doesnt shoot anymore.yes i am planning on making a return for iaa shoot this summer


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

kballer1 said:


> Well 3D really sucks in my area, we have a 2 day shot & get 35 people, had 2 shoot at our club last year & total for both 71 shooters. You say it is cheaper for foam targets?
> I sure don't see it as most of the animals run $125.00 & up, excelsior way cheaper & last a lot longer. Another thing about 3D, set up 2 to 3 guys 2 1/2 hours set up min & about same time to take down so about 15 hours for 35 people. Really?


Skip - there is a reason for that. On the other side of Wisconsin 3D is HUGE (comparatively).... fairly good draws, and always doing something to bring people in. On our side of the state everything is so different, quite honestly most of the time I don't enjoy shooting 3D on this side - the target placement, the odd scoring, not counting bonus rings etc....

With that said Coulee is a gorgeous course - but it always lands on everything else. There are so many 3D shoots now to choose from.

but man I love field...... its a blast to me! Even though I don't shoot it that well yet -


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I see a great opportunity for field to make a come back, and I hope it does.
There is a LOT of archery in the media lately (Brave, Hunger games, Avengers, green arrow etc.) and many of the new shooters walking in the door are not interested in shooting at animals.
My hope is that enough STICK with archery to keep it from being the latest fad (thank goodness for years worth of sequels).
This is the best chance field archery has had for a comeback in a LONG time.
I hope the new archers see the added enjoyment field brings.

We need to find a way to introduce it to the younger crowd, and get them hooked.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

bald1 said:


> Where at in Md? Field might be something to check out. Not big around SC Pa


Maryland has 10 or 11 clubs with field ranges. Every weekend there is a shoot somewhere from about the end of indoor archery in the spring to the beginning of indoor archery in the fall.

Check the Maryland Archery Assn website for the clubs closest to you and the shoot schedule. http://www.md-archery.org/


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you ever get a chance to try FITA/WA Field definitely go for it, by far the most fun archery game I've ever played. 

-Grant


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I honestly can't see field ever rebounding unless a lot of things change. As much as I love it, it's an old school game that needs to be spruced up a bit.

Get rid of all the procedures on what targets to shoot. The only one I'd keep are the fans to help minimize arrow damage.
Get rid of the short walk-ups in Hunter (14-15, 17-19, 20-23). Unless they're on severe hills, whats the point any more? 
Go to a 5-4-3-2-1 scoring. 
Adopt an IBO or ASA type scoring for the animal round. The animal round is pretty useless as it is with those gigantic rings.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Ned250 said:


> I honestly can't see field ever rebounding unless a lot of things change. As much as I love it, it's an old school game that needs to be spruced up a bit.
> 
> Get rid of all the procedures on what targets to shoot. The only one I'd keep are the fans to help minimize arrow damage.
> Get rid of the short walk-ups in Hunter (14-15, 17-19, 20-23). Unless they're on severe hills, whats the point any more?
> ...


Look at the WA rules, really takes care of a lot of what you refer to. Simpler game, easier set-up, nobody has shot a perfect round.

-Grant


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

The main difference between EU and North American games is that IFAA Field is known distances vs FITA Field in EU is mainly unknown distances up to +/- 10% deviation or - by they're rule book can be - mixed known and unknown in the same game.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

bigHUN said:


> The main difference between EU and North American games is that IFAA Field is known distances vs FITA Field in EU is mainly unknown distances up to +/- 10% deviation or - by they're rule book can be - mixed known and unknown in the same game.


Actually WA/FITA Field is shot in a two-day format with the first day being unmarked entirely and all targets have a specific distance range which is shorter than the marked day:
Compound unmarked:
20cm 10 - 15
40cm 15 - 25
60cm 20 - 35
80cm 35 - 55

Marked:
20cm 10, 15, 20
40cm 20, 25, 30
60cm 35, 40, 45
80cm 50, 55, 60

Distances for unmarked can be anywhere in the range, marked must be at 5m intervals with 2m of grace (must be appropriately marked) for terrain. Scores are usually higher on the unmarked day.

-Grant


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Actually WA/FITA Field is shot in a two-day format with the first day being unmarked entirely and all targets have a specific distance range which is shorter than the marked day -Grant


I have seen many barebows and Olympic bows in EU tournaments, those folks there must have some really refined skills. In Hungary in example the organizers doing venues, more like festival style, around some old castles, lot of up and downhill shots, some venues even dressing as from medieval times...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok Grant....I want in on that!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The IBO & ASA would be a good place for that WA/ FITA field with the unmarked targets.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

USAA has 2-day Field competitions in a few regions and a nationals yearly. I'm attempting to get a 12 target league going at my local club. It's a really fun round for a league since you can shotgun start 48 people and easily get it done before lunch.

The barebow guys really get it done:





-Grant


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I would say lack of advertisement hurts field archery. I know here in Lynchburg or Roanoke Va. you can walk into many of the archery shops and see flyers for 3-d. I have never seen one for field in the 25 yrs. of shooting archery! yes, I know you can go to the internet and find shoots, but to the average or novice archer, they won't know what to look for.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Advertisement...maybe in the right areas. Local club did for 2 years and at best 20 would show up. I thought $10 fee cheap enough. 20 shooters doesn't give adequate return on cost incurred. So a long term investment recovery. What, 34 bales? Excelsior target bales around $60 or $65? 34 bales at $60 is $2040. Throw in paper targets, minimum $30 per shoot, whether Field or Hunter. 

Worst case scenario, Field archery inclined officers be elected. Fact; No brains, they can ruin a club. It's fine to have some sort of a Field range if it comes close to paying for it's self.

To keep Field archery alive I suggested the NFAA Field/3D Combo event, 7 Field target and 4 shots each and 7 3D targets and 2 shots each for a total of 42 shots.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Field is my favorite also. Good sight marks pay big dividends. It's actually really cold here for May it's like 48*F outside but it's going to warm up to like 60* by the end of the day supposedly. I'm going to go shoot the field course today....also tomorrow, but then rain for like the next entire week 

On rushing through the round or feeling rushed....I treat it like golf, some people don't like it but I'm the one having manners, "You're more than welcome to play through." When I feel rushed by people waiting behind me it effects my shooting in a negative way. Hell you think some people would be used to the waits from IBO and so on lol.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Field is my favorite also. Good sight marks pay big dividends. It's actually really cold here for May it's like 48*F outside but it's going to warm up to like 60* by the end of the day supposedly. I'm going to go shoot the field course today....also tomorrow, but then rain for like the next entire week
> 
> On rushing through the round or feeling rushed....I treat it like golf, some people don't like it but I'm the one having manners, "You're more than welcome to play through." When I feel rushed by people waiting behind me it effects my shooting in a negative way. Hell you think some people would be used to the waits from IBO and so on lol.


Where in Indiana? Only one here in southern part of the state is White River near Mitchell.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Kevin, I shoot Coulee and and 5 or 6 other ranges Around the area. They have the West Central Wis. Field Archery .Every two weeks There is a shoot. We travel back and forth . We shoot from almost zero to 60 yds. It is a mixed competition . Full bore target and down--Full hunters class and down. I love the different courses. They range from Tomah Wis. all the way up to Winona Minn. It's small, but at least it's still alive.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

C sitas....

I looked at shooting a few of those. Why do they shoot to 60 only?

Heading to Beloit this morning for field shoot


----------



## ngoldi (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm hooked. Shot my first NFAA Field/Hunter Course yesterday and had a blast. Range was from very close out to 80 yards. Then add inclination, wind and uneven footing. A total of 112 arrows with a max score of 560. I finished 2nd with a score of 513 and definitely left some points on the course due to being a dummy. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

ngoldi said:


> I'm hooked. Shot my first NFAA Field/Hunter Course yesterday and had a blast. Range was from very close out to 80 yards. Then add inclination, wind and uneven footing. A total of 112 arrows with a max score of 560. I finished 2nd with a score of 513 and definitely left some points on the course due to being a dummy. I can't wait to do it again.


Nice shooting, ngoldi. That's the same format I shot as well. Our scores were very close, but I'm guessing you dealt with more uphill/downhill/wind than I did. No way I was anywhere close to the top at this shoot. Scores weren't posted, but Dietmar Trillus, Fiona McClean and some other very good field shooters were competing. I won't worry about where I sit in the standings until I can find another 20 points out there.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shooting, both of you!!

Now boys, the first several field rounds are just to establish your baseline--not to get onto the leader-board....lol!! After those first shoots, you have an established place to grow your game, you're getting an idea of where you shine and where you need a little more polish...


And field takes a LOT of polish....:wink:


----------



## ngoldi (Nov 13, 2014)

shiftydog said:


> Nice shooting, ngoldi. That's the same format I shot as well. Our scores were very close, but I'm guessing you dealt with more uphill/downhill/wind than I did. No way I was anywhere close to the top at this shoot. Scores weren't posted, but Dietmar Trillus, Fiona McClean and some other very good field shooters were competing. I won't worry about where I sit in the standings until I can find another 20 points out there.


Nice shooting yourself. Lots of fun and even more to learn. Like montigre said this is just the starting point.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shot this weekend in the pouring rain - took my lens out and just used my .010 pin and really enjoyed it. I had no issues with any of the targets and a pin with no magnification.

Now if I can just get into the upper 540s


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

montigre said:


> And field takes a LOT of polish....:wink:


True that. 

It's not really that hard to make any shot on the field course. But it's really hard to shoot a 25 ft target one minute, then three minutes later deal with an entirely different sight picture from 80 yards, or 50 yards. Or, making sure you check your arrows after every end for damage that's difficult to see but will take you out of the 5. Or walking up to a 35 or 40 yard target with a "5" what looks like the size of a basketball and not let up. 

I guess that's what she means by "polish." It's tough. And I looove it!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> Or walking up to a 35 or 40 yard target with a "5" what looks like the size of a basketball and not let up.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

We in Ontario have some really nice calendar dates, I will be also shooting FITA's and most likely I will have every weekend somewhere to go:

- May 31 IFAA Hunter Field in Caledon, one hour drive North of Toronto
- Jun 14 IFAA Hunter Field in Elmira, one hour drive North of Toronto
- Jun 28 IFAA Field Field in Caledon
- Jul 12 IFAA Field Field in Elmira
- Aug 05-06 FITA Field , this is the AC Nationals 2015 Field Championship hosted this year in Manitoba, about 2-3 hours drive North of Winnipeg, damn big country long way to drive i may skip this one....
- Aug 15-16 IFAA Field Field this is the Ontario 2015 Field Championship in Lambton-Kent about one hour drive East from Detroit/Windsor
- Aug 29 IFAA Field Field in Kingston, maybe 3 hours East from Toronto,
- Sep 13 IFAA Field Field in Aurora-Newmarket, half hour drive North of Toronto

We inviting you to visit us in Ontario and I would also lovely visit some nice spots around the Great Lakes.


----------

